# [solved] Windows/linux parallelsystem /grubloader

## absynth

hmm..hab en problem....hab auf meinen rechner noch windows drauf wegen paar proggies, die es einfach so nicht gibt für unix/linux und da hab ihc gerade en problem....wollt mal wieder windows starten (hab erst windows installiert , dann linux und grub loader genommen) 

und dann kam, das es ein fehlerhaftes dateisystem ist und gparted zeigt mir auch nur 100 mb an 0.o auf der windows partition...naja nun wollt ich schon windows nebenbei laufen haben,kann ich das irgendwie einfach wieder auf die part nochmal installieren, will mir nicht mein gentoo zerhauen ...und wie ist das mit grub? kommt der damit klar??Last edited by absynth on Tue Mar 25, 2008 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dertobi123

So ich die Frage aus deinem Text richtig herausgedichtet habe: Du kannst Windows neu installieren, musst danach aber den GRUB neu in den MBR schreiben.

----------

## absynth

OK , was muss ich da machen? bzw was ist dieses MBR(masterbootrecord?) ?

----------

## dertobi123

Wie bei der ersten Installation auch - von CD booten, Partitionen mounten, chroot und dann den grub in den MBR werfen. Und was ein MBR ist, das mag dir denke ich Wikipedia verraten  :Wink: 

----------

## absynth

jup, danke, klappte alles..war ja gar net so schwer  :Smile:  ...en paar zeilen kommandos..mehr nicht

----------

## dertobi123

Sag ich ja  :Wink: 

----------

